# Canker sore, blister, or mouth ulcer?



## JDTM

I realize that the vast majority of you aren't doctors, but...

I'm asking anyway.

So I have this new bump on the inside of my check -- it's a deep maroon, like a blood blister.  It doesn't hurt, and it seems like it could be a canker sore or something like it.  I probably wouldn't even think of it if it weren't for the Crohn's diagnosis.  It doesn't hurt either, and I've been on a full dose of budesonide for 3 weeks now -- I'm under the impression that overall my symptoms are _improving_, not getting worse (knock on wood).

Anyone out there have any insight?  Is this probably not a mouth ulcer, or could this be the start of a larger problem?  I realize that I could be making a big deal out of nothing, but I figured I'd ask anyways.


----------



## QuicksWife

I was diagnosed with crohn's in 2009 and haven't had mouth sores until a couple of months ago. Some of them hurt and some didn't. I am guessing that is a mouth sore you have.

 2


----------



## CLynn

Jesse, I think it is more than likely just a mouth sore or canker sore. At different times over the many years I have had Crohn's, I got them with some flares, and not with others. But, for me, I notice I tend to get them when I can tell my stomach acid is up more, which it has been with this flare.


----------



## JDTM

Yeah... probably a false alarm.  I probably burned my cheek or bit it or something.  And besides, between my duodenum and my ileum, I think I have enough ulcers for now.    Thanks guys.


----------



## anyone

I get ulcers all over my mouth and sometimes it makes it very trickey to eat. They are usually angry red on the outside around a white spot on the inside, which is the exposed lesion. It usually feels like it is on fire and burns like crazy. They also take an incredibly long time to heal and sometimes leave a scar in my mouth. I noticed that when I started Prednisone the large ulcer in my mouth healed up pretty quickly. So, I'm guessing that if it is from your Chron's the medicine should help it.


----------



## Bostonnp

Mouth sores are a daily problem, at one time I thought it was herpes.  But now I am more convicted it is the crohns.  None of my doctors seem to want to address it. I work in ent, so I have started on chlorohexadine and nystatin and both seem to help.


----------



## carol ann

hi - just wanted to say that I also suffered with mouth problems during flares, I get pus filled boils around the gums which are really sore and have caused early gum disease which has caused 2 teeth 2 fall out, and left the rest loose. My new dentist knows this due to crohns, the old one didnt so its now hard to treat. My advice is to get the best dentist you can find and get regular checks. Im 38 and facing dentures


----------



## ThatsWhatSheSaid

JDTM, even if what you have is not painful to you, it may still be a sore. When things are really not going well with regard to the crohns, my lips will get red and sore on the part of the lips that are just technically "inside of my mouth". But usually, if I smile you can see the the inner portion of my lip is lined with red. And it will be a very vivid red, different than maybe what you've described, but along those lines. Sometimes these lines of red turn into sores that are painful, and sometimes they are just a nuisance.

I also get sores at the corners of my mouth. I have never had a cold sore. These sores (and the lining of the lips with sores) are always associated with flares and are a more recent phenomenon for me...only appearing for the last 2-3 years or so (I was diagnosed with crohns in 2004). The one on the corners of my mouth are really annoying because they extend out from my mouth just enough so that you can definitely tell they are there. They do not take on the ugly appearance of cold sores or canker sores. Rather they are just red, inflamed cracks on the sides of my mouth. They also peel. Although I don't know if that is the natural course of things or if it is because I pick at them. 

My lips are the only real visable symptom of when I am having a flare (being pale and drained isn't convincing as that could be from anything). And it always happens overnight. I just wake up and there the 'corner cracks' and 'sore lip liners' are. When my fiance sees it he gets really worried because he knows it is my body's 'tell' sign that things aren't so great. I have them right now. 

Anyway, the ones that line my inner lip and the ones on the corners of my mouth can be painful, but are not always.  I know that for me, it is my body's way of saying that my immune system is up in arms and ready to fight me (ie, crohns flare coming).


----------



## finnegan

Do any of you get sores on the roof of their mouth; like when you burn your mouth with hot food?  I have one now that continues to get bigger and bubbly white. Skin peeling off and difficult to eat. Could this be from the IBD? Not bloody, just odd texture.


----------



## Bostonnp

JDTM said:


> I realize that the vast majority of you aren't doctors, but...
> 
> I'm asking anyway.
> 
> So I have this new bump on the inside of my check -- it's a deep maroon, like a blood blister.  It doesn't hurt, and it seems like it could be a canker sore or something like it.  I probably wouldn't even think of it if it weren't for the Crohn's diagnosis.  It doesn't hurt either, and I've been on a full dose of budesonide for 3 weeks now -- I'm under the impression that overall my symptoms are _improving_, not getting worse (knock on wood).
> 
> Anyone out there have any insight?  Is this probably not a mouth ulcer, or could this be the start of a larger problem?  I realize that I could be making a big deal out of nothing, but I figured I'd ask anyways.


Hi Jesse,

I am a Nurse Practitioner and work in head and neck cancer.  I am also a crohns patient.  Your mouth ulcer could be crohns, but it sounds like you  may have just bit your cheek.  I would rinse your mouth multiple time per day with salty water (1 tsp in 8 oz) this will help to heal and sooth the sore.  It should clear up in a couple of days.  If you find that it does not heal with in one week, you should contact your MD.  I hope this helps!  Jo Ann


----------



## JDTM

Thanks Jo Ann!  Yeah, I think I just bit my cheek -- no biggie.  Thanks so much for responding though!  Can't help but worry about little things sometimes with a new diagnosis... comes with the territory.


----------



## Lightblb

I have blood blisters from my mouth to anus. I had a colonoscopy and endo yesterday and the pics show blood blisters. I would tell my docs this, but there was nothing there the day of my visit. Sooo...I took a pic of the blister in my mouth. I took a pic the next day too, as they heal quickly.
I have a Dx of UC, but I know I have Crohn's. My cousin had it too. I have inflammation from the mouth to rectum. Waiting for biopsies.
My blisters hurt so much it sometimes hurts to talk.
I am currently on Lialda and 6MP (not working) and was on Pentasa (didn't work). I have been bleeding since February. Only thing to stop it was a large dose of steroids. As soon as I was off, BINGO. Symptoms back.
I am also on phenobarbital for epilepsy, and I self-quit taking GERD med and cholesterol med. and vitamins due to stomach pain.
Plan: get Prometheus test, get cheap insurance to pay for it, Get denied (Lialda was denied) then get Abbvie to bless me with trying Humira.
Those who pray, say a prayer for me.
Also: itchy eyes, painful ears, swollen sinuses, sore joints, sore back, swollen ab, bloody diarrhea etc.


----------

